# CDT dose question on baby goats.



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

The vet said to give a CDT shot to our baby goat before disbudding. On the bottle it says 2ml is the dose and it doesn't give any weights or anything. It seems like you would want to give a 100-150 lb goat the same dose as a 10 lb goat.

Does anyone know what I should do?


----------



## Middle River (Apr 11, 2007)

It is still 2cc :+)


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

We gave ours 2cc


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The dosage is always 2 ML no matter the size of the animal


----------

